# Animal rights activists petition Uber to drop leather seats



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Animal rights activists petition Uber to drop leather seats*

http://thehill.com/policy/transport...activists-petition-uber-to-drop-leather-seats

Oops, I just ran drove my Lincoln with leather seats over a baby seal.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think my Select car even has an option for cloth seats.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberComic said:


> *Animal rights activists petition Uber to drop leather seats*
> 
> http://thehill.com/policy/transport...activists-petition-uber-to-drop-leather-seats
> 
> Oops, I just ran drove my Lincoln with leather seats over a baby seal.


uber doesn't care about animals. this is not sea world. uber is about making money. uber doesn't even care about their drivers.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberComic said:


> *Animal rights activists petition Uber to drop leather seats*
> 
> http://thehill.com/policy/transport...activists-petition-uber-to-drop-leather-seats
> 
> Oops, I just ran drove my Lincoln with leather seats over a baby seal.


^^^
Yeah, right....
Like Ubz is gonna drop Select and Black because of some hand wringers and bed wetters. 
I hope that Uber sent out one of their generated replies, like "Thank you for reaching out, yada yada yada". 
Meanwhile these crybabies are using Uber and not tipping.

Ricardo Montalban must be turning over in his grave.... Coreeentian Leather.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pffttt. That's like saying guns kill people. 

Go after the car manufactures since you have nothing better to do. 

And this is the first car I've ever owned with leathers seat s, and I love them. Never had an opinion of them b4.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

ubers response: as long as riders are comfortable and paying, who cares about the animals who had to be slaughtered for ubers profit.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I respect animal activist's rights to protest leather. I have replaced mine with fur from dogs I picked up at the pound.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I respect animal activist's rights to protest leather. I have replaced mine with fur from dogs I picked up at the pound.


I'm not saying I'd do anything like that. But ever since UberKITTEN yesterday, my car's interior is getting QUITE a few compliments from riders. They're liking the new two-tone "Tabby" seat covers especially.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I respect animal activist's rights to protest leather. I have replaced mine with fur from dogs I picked up at the pound.


^^^
HAH!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Meanwhile these crybabies are using Uber and not tipping.


No-nukey-kookie, veggie wedgie, earthy-crunchy enviroterrorists usually are not very good tippers.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Time to get leather seats


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Leather is a byproduct of the hamburger and steak industry. So they should really go and complain at McDonalds first.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber will never even respond to this. unless money is made out of leather.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Leather is a byproduct of the hamburger and steak industry. So they should really go and complain at McDonalds first.


You're implying McDonald's uses real meat


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Tell them to go whine and moan to the car manufacturers and 































have a burger.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

All you need is an opinion and a website and suddenly you're an "activist."


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> All you need is an opinion and a website and suddenly you're an "activist."


Like that simp Hussein? Lol.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

UberComic said:


> *Animal rights activists petition Uber to drop leather seats*
> 
> http://thehill.com/policy/transport...activists-petition-uber-to-drop-leather-seats
> 
> Oops, I just ran drove my Lincoln with leather seats over a baby seal.


Uber released a statement that drivers are independent contractors. Concerns about leather, as such, should be directed to each individual driver.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I have leather seats in the Sienna. Pax love it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry, the "woven hemp" option wasn't available...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> Sorry, the "woven hemp" option wasn't available...


^^^
Woven hemp? 
Don't let the pax know that.... they'll be cutting patches out of your upholstery and smoking it.


----------

